# My Biggest Buck Ever



## JoshWalthour (Dec 27, 2010)

Killed this one in Walker County. I was using a remington 243 silver ballistic tip bullet and dropped him where he stood. Weighed 142 pounds.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Dec 27, 2010)

Great buck Josh Congrats.......


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Dec 27, 2010)

That's a hoss.


----------



## JoshWalthour (Dec 27, 2010)

Thanks guys! He is a main frame 8 but has a kicker at the base of one antler so I'll call him a GA 9!


----------



## pnome (Dec 27, 2010)

Awesome Buck!  Congrats!


----------



## doublebrowtine (Dec 27, 2010)

Nice buck Josh, congrats


----------



## Hoss (Dec 27, 2010)

Congrats.  Great buck.

Hoss


----------



## one_shot (Dec 27, 2010)

Good buck! 
congrats


----------



## HoCoLion91 (Dec 27, 2010)

Nice buck.  You seem to be quite an accomplished hunter for your age.


----------



## JoshWalthour (Dec 27, 2010)

Thank you guys!!


----------



## MathewsArcher (Dec 28, 2010)

Great buck.


----------



## thomas the redneck (Dec 28, 2010)

thats one to be proud of
good going


----------



## BASS1FUN (Dec 28, 2010)

Nice one


----------



## DeepweR (Dec 28, 2010)

heck yeah, thats a goodun son!


----------



## Skullworks (Dec 28, 2010)

Awesome!!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## mhayes (Dec 28, 2010)

That's nice! Great Job!


----------



## walkinboss01 (Dec 28, 2010)

Very nice. Congrats!!!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Dec 28, 2010)

Awesome buck. Georgia 9 works for me.


----------



## Paymaster (Dec 29, 2010)

Mighty fine buck! Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Echo (Dec 29, 2010)

That's a fine buck right there - Congratulations!!


----------



## dawg2 (Dec 29, 2010)

Thatis a very nice buck, congrats!!


----------



## win3006 (Dec 29, 2010)

very nice buck


----------



## bubbabuck (Dec 29, 2010)

Dude....Great Buck and Great shooting !!!

Thats a stud to be proud of indeed !


----------



## JoshWalthour (Dec 30, 2010)

Thank you guys!


----------



## doublelungdriller (Dec 30, 2010)

Awesome!


----------



## buzzin4bass (Dec 30, 2010)

Fine looking deer there!!! I bet he is going on the wall. Way to go!!!


----------



## marknga (Dec 31, 2010)

Yes sir I'd call him "stud". Congratulations.


----------



## hatchrooster (Dec 31, 2010)

Congrats great buck.


----------



## jeremy1217 (Feb 4, 2011)

nice buck !


----------



## Lukikus2 (Feb 4, 2011)

JoshWalthour said:


> Thanks guys! He is a main frame 8 but has a kicker at the base of one antler so I'll call him a GA 9!



There you go. Never give up that spirit.  There is a story in every hunt. Great buck. Congrats.


----------



## kickers-N-stickers (Feb 7, 2011)

what a hoss...nice buck


----------

